# Is the Cross-sport CD player a single disk



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

I never used my CD player in my cross-sport till today and I don't know if it is a single disk or multiplayer. I can't seem to find anything in the manual about the sound system


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Single-disc, glovebox, and there's a separate infotainment manual.


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

thanks
No entertainment guide in there. My 2018 tiguan had a cd changer


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

The Atlas (and Cross Sport) is one of the few vehicles that still offers a CD player. Most manufacturers have dropped it. 

I am a fan of Classical Music, so the CD player is a real selling point for a vehicle.

:beer:


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> The Atlas (and Cross Sport) is one of the few vehicles that still offers a CD player.


All of the VW models have a CD player. it's not just the Atlas and Cross Sport.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

gti_addict said:


> All of the VW models have a CD player. it's not just the Atlas and Cross Sport.


The Tiguan doesn't:
https://www.elginvw.com/blog/does-the-2020-volkswagen-tiguan-have-a-cd-player/

Nor does the Passat anymore, for example....~9:25 mark here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1azKdEIuks


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> The Atlas (and Cross Sport) is one of the few vehicles that still offers a CD player. Most manufacturers have dropped it.
> 
> I am a fan of Classical Music, so the CD player is a real selling point for a vehicle.
> 
> :beer:


First CD Igor Stravinsky The Firebird, the second Gustav Holst The Planets I still have them, and both play well


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

snobrdrdan said:


> The Tiguan doesn't:
> https://www.elginvw.com/blog/does-the-2020-volkswagen-tiguan-have-a-cd-player/
> 
> Nor does the Passat anymore, for example....~9:25 mark here:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1azKdEIuks


The Tiguan that I just returned did along with the 2020 Tiguan I was given as a loaner before buying my Cross Sport. When you open the glove box there's a slot for a CD on the Infotainment brain. But maybe they decided to change it mid year.


----------

